# how to prevent snake escaping there viv



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

hi i am just wondering how to prevent my snake from escaping from his viv can anyone please help email me at [email protected] i have a viv lock with a key


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

if you have a small snake make sure the vents are secure no little holes to cruel out of make sure you double check both sides of glass are closed 100 percent and when you put the lock on check the glass is fully closed left and right then you should be ok


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*hi*

thanks


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Also any holes for probes make sure they are blocked completly[stuff paper or sealant in].
And the gap in the 2 panes of glass i slide folded newspaper inbetween or use those plastic things to hold paper together


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

What type of vivarium are you using?


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

nelly1 said:


> Also any holes for probes make sure they are blocked completly[stuff paper or sealant in].
> And the gap in the 2 panes of glass i slide folded newspaper inbetween or use those plastic things to hold paper together


i agree with sealant just means the snake needs to be housed in a rub for 24 hours or so.

ive notice with some of the vivs you can get the air vents are just slotted in place which can my accidentally pushed out or something, id use some sealant around the edge that securely fits it in place.

then theres making sure your glass doors are securely in place and cant slide unless you want them to, cos i heard older full grown snakes can sometimes lean there body on the glass and sometimes push it open a little

mission impossible eat your heart out lmao


----------

